# Kentucky Lake.



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

My brother and I have a trip planned for first week of April at Kentucky lake. Mainly targeting crappies. Any one have any pointers or info on places to stay. Plan on fishing near Murray Ky. Any help would be helpful and appreciated.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the best advice i can give you is when going to a new lake the size of kentucky lake is to spend the money and take a charter out the 1st or 2nd day on the trip. unless your just one of those guys that has no trouble finding fish. a guide can put you on fish usely in a hurry, and you can learn what depths and structure to target while your there. just knowing those few things can make or brake a fishing trip.

you,ve already spent a small fortune just getting there and buying bait and then the gas your going to use trying to find the fish. when you can spend just alittle more you can already have the fish found for you. so instead of spending your 1st 2 or 3 days finding fish you should be catching fish. just something for you to be thinking about. just my best opinion.
sherman


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

We are going down on the 11th of April. Last time we were there it was a little late and the weather hated us but we did pretty good hitting brush piles and stake beds in 8ft of water. Almost all of them were caught on white roadrunners.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Brad617: I fished the area that you are heading to last fall. Just my opinion and experience I had---That Murray part of the lake is heavy-heavy fishing pressure, lots of boat traffic, wind and more wind almost all the time. I was there for one week bassin. Did not come away impressed.
Of course that is just one guy and one week. Any time you can get away from the little puddles we fish in Ohio is a good week. Hope you have a great time. :B Good luck!!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

We stayed at Big Bear Resort the last time we went. It's a little farther north but they were fairly cheap.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been going to Ky Lake for about 15 years or so & I'll be down there the same week.
Lately we've been camping at Hillman Ferry Campground on LBL. Ky Lake is a great fishery but it's not always an easy fishery. Fish could be anywhere from on the bank to maybe 12' deep. My suggestion is to use your electronics and keep moving until you find some fish during the mid day hours but fish shallow early and late.
Under normal conditions the LBL side will have clearer water than the western side of the lake.
Be carefull down there that lake can get rough if the wind picks up but there are so many areas to fish you can usually find some protected water to fish.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. We decided to go out with a guide on Apr. 4 and then fish on our own for the next 3 days. Now I have to make reservations for lodging.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going down on march 16 and staying for a month. I'll be fishing as many diffrent areas of the lake that i can. Gonna start mid-lake and work south, then north. Hopeing to find those prespawn big females full of eggs. Wanna beat my personal best 3.2 lber this year. Came close last april with a 2.15 black. John, i'll give you my number and call me when you come down. We can trade some spots and tips. This will be my 26 year going there. Everybody going down, hope you have a great trip.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

WOW...staying for a month! That's fantastic. I think I have 2 more years of work then I'll get a little more time down there. I'd like to figure a 2nd trip down there but it's not in the cards right now.
Last year I got 3 whites 16". Our Best blacks were 14"+. It was an extra warm spring and the fishing was just different. Lots of short fish everything just seemed off somehow.

I hope this year is more like our previous trips. 
I send ya a pm with my number and some info in the next couple of days.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

Chaunc,
Where do you stay when you are down there?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Early American Motel in Aurora.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Been Staying at Sportsman Lodge on Jonathons Creek for the 6th year in a row now .Dont have any Ideas about changing


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

hey good luck. have been going with a group for 7 years some times go in the fall around last week of oct and sometime go in march or april heading down this coming weekened. we fish out of cypers bay and stay there as well. we fish under 79 bridge in big sandy and also go to blood river. good luck and just look on fish finder for underwater struckure. or bait fish we do ok and love the lake.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

fishforlife,
would love to hear a report on how you guys do. And Chaunc I would love to get your Phone # and look you up when we are there and buy you dinner some evening, or have you come over for steaks one evening. Thanks everyones advice. My brother and I "talk" about going every year but usually stay in our "comfort" zone lakes.


Thanks again
Brad


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Brad617 said:


> fishforlife,
> would love to hear a report on how you guys do. And Chaunc I would love to get your Phone # and look you up when we are there and buy you dinner some evening, or have you come over for steaks one evening. Thanks everyones advice. My brother and I "talk" about going every year but usually stay in our "comfort" zone lakes.
> 
> 
> ...


Brad, i'm taking my laptop so i'll be in touch. Thanks for the invite. I'll give you my number later this weekend. I'm geared up and ready to go.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck smitty be safe and get ready for some eyes when you get back.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thunder and lightning lit up the sky today. Didn't take the boat out but I fished from shore for a while. Surprizingly caught over 50 bluegills in shallow water. Kept 22. Gonna chase the crappies in the morning. I'll post a report.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

KING CREEK LODGE and Marina 972 King Creek Rd Benton, KY 42025

stayed here last year - great place to stay - day 2 was high wind on the lake but there was pleny of cover in the bay and pleny of fish to be caught without getting on the main lake. 

If you stay ask them about the rock quary that has all of the graffiti on the walls - caught a 3lb largemouth and several crappie at the mouth - and it's a great place to check out and eat lunch in calm water...


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got back from our trip. All I can say is I caught the biggest crappies I ever caught at Ky. Lake! We fished the blood river area from Wed to Sat. and in those 4 days my brother and I cleaned 82 crappies with all over 12 inches and around 15 that were 17" or over! Wednesday the first day we knew that we had no idea how to catch crappies here because they had not moved shallow yet. On thursday we had a guide( woods and water) and he taught us how to spider rig. Even though it is fairly simple he taught us alot in a hurry, and helped us out by loaning us gear for the rest of the trip. Hated to leave but the wives wanted us home. Do not hesitate to give jack a call if you go down.Hope to post pics soon.


----------

